# New Monitor ~ really small menu bar



## soonergirl99 (Jun 28, 2007)

I have posted this question on the Apple website forum but have not received any resolution to my problem other than the recommendation to return the new monitor and get another 20" like the one that just went out. Good grief! I'm hoping someone over here (real techs) will know the answer to my question.

I just purchased a new flat screen LCD monitor for my Mac Mini. My new monitor is 24" compared to my old 20" Dell monitor. The information I received with the monitor states that the optimum resolution should be set at 1920 x 1080 at 60 mh. I have set the resolution to this recommended resolution.

I know how to make the font size larger/smaller within a web page (control + or -) but I can't figure out how to make the tab/menu area at the top of the screen larger on both Safari and Fire Fox. How can I make the tab size larger so I can actually see them?

More info:

I am wanting to make the tabs and area at the top of the screen (Safari ~ File ~ Edit ~ View ~ History ~ Bookmarks ~ Window ~ Help), including the clock, larger. They are really small on my new monitor. I can change the size of the dock at the bottom of the screen and would love to be able to change the size at the top of the screen as well.

Thanks!

Gina


----------



## m00k (Jul 20, 2005)

That's a tough one. The only thing I can think of is to play around with the resolution settings until you can see more easily.


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

Right click on a blank part of that bar and make sure Use large icons is selected,other than that I don't think you can change it ...


----------

